# Breeder, seed bank forum?



## GreenSurfer (Aug 25, 2008)

Could you entertain the idea of a section for VERIFIED breeders, seedbank owners/employees, head shops, etc? 

I am not one...but it could be a great section for product announcements, people to ask questions about specific strains, genetic problems, customer service probs, promotions, web site outages, etc. 

Just an idea...


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 25, 2008)

There is a seed/strain review thread, it has pretty much everything your talking about in it


----------



## GreenSurfer (Aug 26, 2008)

I know...I'm in there all the time. I was hoping we could get a sub-forum with posters like Brad from Hemp Depot...subcool...Dr. Chronic...etc.

A sub-forum would get them out of the 'fray' from the big forum...maybe they could post weekly, bi-weekly, or monthly with updates, news, tips, customer service-related stuff, etc.

Just my random thoughts...

And, here is another random thought...how about a 'growing' book review/dicsussion section? To chat about books old and new, magazine articles....


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 26, 2008)

oh ok i gotcha, yea that sounds pretty cool. that way we dont have to search to find deals and stuff


----------

